# Musado?



## Secret squirrel (Apr 25, 2017)

Hello all, 

Would someone be kind enough to explain to me what Musado is?  A local TKD school is promoting this and from what they told me, it is Korean art that focuses strictly on self-defense.   Is that true? 

Here's my info...  I'm looking for a self-defense focused system, I don't care about belts, rank, fancy this or that. First and foremost, I'm looking to stay active (I'm 45) and second I'm looking to complement my past experiences. I was a D2 national finalist wrestler, have a military background and currently compete in USPSA matches.  But, while I'm still somewhat young I would like to expand my knowledge.  My only options in my area are Musado, TKD, or Krav Maga.  

The Krav Maga instructor teaches out of another TKD school, but only does it once a week.  I really would like to have the option of going several times a week, which the Musado classes offer.   Thoughts?

Thanks for the help,


----------



## BuckerooBonzai (Apr 26, 2017)

I've never heard of Musado. 

I always thought that Ho Shin Sul was the basic self defense "system" taught out of Korea (generalizing here but that is what I was taught in Korea when I lived there for years), along with the myriad of other arts--TKD, Hopkido, KSW, etc.

(I HAVE heard of the Mossad and they are some folks that I hope to never be on the wrong side of!)


----------



## Gnarlie (Apr 26, 2017)

Musado is German, based on Korean martial arts. Google throws up videos.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## BuckerooBonzai (Apr 26, 2017)

Gnarlie said:


> Musado is German, based on Korean martial arts. Google throws up videos.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk



Huh.  Cool!  Is it wide spread here in Germany?  I only arrived 8 months ago but I would be interested in checking it out.  I wonder if there are any dojangs near me.  Time to do some googling.


----------



## Gnarlie (Apr 26, 2017)

I don't know, they seem to have a few locations. I'm not seeing anything unique or special there that I don't get from TKD. Maybe I'm missing something, but it looks like more marketing than anything else... 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## BuckerooBonzai (Apr 26, 2017)

Good to know.  I've done TKD for 25 years now but I really want to start doing some more dedicated self defense/close fighting sort of skills.  There is a Krav Maga program on Ramstein Air Base which is only 15 minutes from my house that I might explore.


----------



## Buka (Apr 26, 2017)

Not familiar with it, but welcome to MT, bro.


----------



## Secret squirrel (Apr 26, 2017)

Thanks for the replies everyone!   That's what my concern is, is it just a marketing ploy? When you google Musado, there really isn't much.  At the school, they said it was the best of both TKD and Hapkido combined.  Both the TKD schools that I'm referring to, focus on the sport side of things and not much for self defense.  Which I fully understand, as most of their customers are little kids.  I would probably do the same thing if I was is their shoes.  

The Krav Maga class might be the way to go for me, even if it is only once a week.  I love living in rural america, but sometimes we just don't get the most options on things.  I would have other options, if I was willing to drive 1.25 hours but at this time I'm not.  

Thanks again,


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 26, 2017)

BuckerooBonzai said:


> (I HAVE heard of the Mossad and they are some folks that I hope to never be on the wrong side of!)



Motto...it's never an accident.


I've not heard of Musado either but did find this when I used Googlefu. Interesting.
Musado - Simple English Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Flatfish (Apr 26, 2017)

Those crazy Germans.....I can vouch for that, I am German....


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 26, 2017)

Flatfish said:


> Those crazy Germans.....I can vouch for that, I am German....



I thought they only went crazy at Karneval?  I did love the women cutting off men's ties though. I lived in Germany for three years near Kleve north of Dusseldorf. It was an RAF base then but is the local airport now.

Living anywhere rural has drawbacks but also great compensations. Sadly lack of martial arts choice is one of the drawbacks.


----------



## WaterGal (Apr 26, 2017)

BuckerooBonzai said:


> I've never heard of Musado.
> 
> I always thought that Ho Shin Sul was the basic self defense "system" taught out of Korea (generalizing here but that is what I was taught in Korea when I lived there for years), along with the myriad of other arts--TKD, Hopkido, KSW, etc.



Hoshinsul just means self-defense technique.  Usually taught as a partner drill.  Many Korean styles will have hoshinsul.


----------



## WaterGal (Apr 26, 2017)

I just checked out some Youtube videos. Apparently there are at least one or two European Taekwondo schools called Musado ("warrior way"), so some of the videos were just straight Kukkiwon TKD.

From the other videos, it looks like this system is Czech in origin, or at least that's where the videos are from, and it looks like they have a military version and a civilian version.

One video was of clips of what I guess was a civilian class, and it looked like pretty much like a typical adult color belt karate/Taekwondo/Tang Soo Do class. There were: some basic kicking and blocking combos in the air, a little heavy bag work, a little rolling and falling, some iffy-looking self-defense techniques (but the students appeared to be relatively low belt level, so it may be just that the students aren't very good at the techniques yet and are doing them wrong), and they also did that same questionable weapons defense that everybody from karate to krav maga teaches where you rush into the weapon and push the attacker's arm aside.

The other video I looked at appeared to be actual Czech soldiers, also doing some generic karate/TKD/TSD stuff, just outdoors and in uniform. They also did some more, I guess, "Krav Maga-y" moves, like practicing doing no-contact knee strikes and neck chops on each other and then shoving the person to the ground.  They also did some short stick type stuff with an entrenching tool, which I guess is where the Hapkido element comes in (the only leverage-based HKD technique I saw was a shoulder throw).  Plus, they did what appeared to be an _assault rifle kata_, which was...... cute? I felt like they were going to break into a dance number at any moment. (Probably not the intended effect, lol.)

Edit: Just wanted to clarify, I'm not trying to trash-talk this system.  I don't know that I'd call it "the best of TKD & HKD" (certainly not the best of HKD), but it looks fine. You'd probably learn some good striking moves in any of the options available to you.  So go check out all of them and see what you like the best.


----------

